# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Sesambeinfraktur verheilt nicht

## LS96

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr Mitte August bei einem Flaka-Versuch das Sesambein gebrochen (siehe Foto). Es war der klassiche Sturz bei dem man buchlings ins Wasser fllt. Leider ist dabei mein vorder Fu aus der Schlaufe gerutscht, der Hintere nur halb, wodurch der Zeh in der Schlaufe verkeilt und extrem berstreckt wurde. Zu so einer Art Verletzung gab es schonmal einen Beitrag hier im Forum (Turf Toe: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWJMtq5wHnQ). 

Bei mir ist jedoch nix an den Sehnen kaputt, sondern lediglich das Sesambein. Ein kleiner Knochen der trotz aller konservativer Manahmen einfach nicht heilen will und schon im Alltag Probleme bereitet. Nachdem erst beim zweiten Arztbesuch ein Rntgen veranlasst wurde (nach dem Unfall hab ich es noch zwei Mal mit dem Surfen probiert, da mir gesagt wurde "ich solle mich rantasten und gucken ob es geht") und die richtige Diagnose kam, habe ich ein Tape bekommen.. Hab mir da noch eine zweite Meinung eingeholt, weil ausschlielich Tapen mir als Manahme etwas zu schwach erschien, da man im Inet viel von Boots/speziellen Einlagen bezglich der Behandlung liest.. Ca. 6 Wochen spter hab ich dann normale Einlagen bekommen plus Physio und Ultraschall. Der gewnschte Effekt trat auch nicht ein, weswegen ich Anfang Dezember zum Spezialisten (Fuchirugie) ging und dort dann endlich Einlagen mit Weichbettung am Grozehengrundgelenk bekommen habe, um die Bruchstelle zu entlasten. Seitdem trag ich die Einlagen 24/7 und nehme noch Vitamin D Tabletten und mache Wechselbder, um wirklich alle konservativen Mglichkeiten auszunutzen..

Habt ihr noch irgendwelche Ideen was man tun knnte, damit die Heilung angestoen wird? Komplette Stilllegung des Gelenkes soll auch nicht gut sein, da dann kein Stoffwechsel an der Stelle stattfindet. Freie Bewegung auch nicht, da die Fragmentenden sich immer zueinander verschieben.
Letzte Alternative wre eine OP, bei der der Knochen einfach rausgenommen wird. Dies knnte aber eine dauerhafte Fehlstellung des Zehs bewirken, was wiederrum groe Probleme mit sich bringen knnte... Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen?

Der Spa dauert jetzt 5 Monate an.. Meine Bodyboarder-Karriere wollte ich eigentlich nicht schon gezwungener Maen mit 24 beginnen...  :Big Smile: 

LG Leon

----------


## w.gang

Hallo,
hoffentlich findest du bessere Optionen, aber zumindest eine Mglichkeit, wenn sonst nichts geht:
https://www.schulthess-klinik.ch/de/...hengrundgelenk 
Gre und gute Besserung
Wolfgang

----------


## natalie

Hallo LS96,

hab ein hnliches Leiden (Sesambeinfraktur) du medial, ich lateral  :Frown: 

Wollte mal fragen ob du inzwischen schon einen Fortschritt erziehlt hast und ob du mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben knntest?!

LG

Natalie

----------


## LS96

Hallo Natalie,

hab jetzt erst mal wieder rein geschaut und deswegen nicht frher geantwortet.
Grundstzlich hat sich nicht viel getan. Konservativ wurden jetzt fast alle Mglichkeiten ausgeschpft. Im Herbst letzten Jahres hatte ich eine Schmerztherapie durch Rntgenbestrahlung, diese hat kurzzeitig was gebracht. Fr max. 48h nach einer Sitzung war ich Schmerzfrei, danach war aber alles wieder beim alten..

Ich hatte diese Woche wieder den neuen MRT-Befund bekommen. ber die Zeit haben sich auch weitere Knochen/Gelenke im Fu entzndet, da man dauerhaft in einer Schonhaltung steht und es zu Fehlbelastungen kommt. Operieren wollte man bisher trotzdem nicht, weil das dem am Sesambein wohl leicht rcklufig ist. Die Fraktur ist aber nach wie vor da. Neu ist bei mir, dass sich nun auch das laterale Sesambein bei mir leicht entzndet hat (warum auch immer). Das macht mir wirklich Sorgen, da man ja nur zwei Sesambeine hat. Wrde man das mediale SB entnehmen, msste das laterale SB eigentlich die komplette Last tragen.

Diese Woche bin ich in der Fuchirugie-Sprechstunde. Mal schauen was die sagen.

LG Leon

----------

